# أنواع الصمامات



## عبير عبد الرحمن (29 سبتمبر 2009)

أنواع الصمامات​ 
تقع معظم الصمامات المستعملة في أنظمة المياه العاملة ضمن الصمامات الموضحة في الشكل 1​

وللعديد من هذه الصمامات استخدامات خاصة، ومن الأنواع الشائعة الاستخدام في أنظمة توزيع المياه
:
​الصمامات البوابية، الصمامات المجنحة، الصمامات غير المرجعة، وصمامات التحكم​
​
.
​*الصمامات البوابية (Gate Valves)
صُمّم هذا النوع من الصمامات لبدء أو إيقاف جريان المياه*​*
*​*
. ويجب أن لا يستخدم في إضعاف جريان المياه لفترات​​​*
*طويلة حيث إن اهتزاز البوابات سيؤدي بالنتيجة إلى اهتراء وتلف الصمام*​​
*. ويتم رفع أو تنزيل البوابة بوساطة*
*مسمار لولبي يشغل بوساطة عجلة يدوية أو مفتاح صمام، ففي حالة الفتح الكامل ترفع البوابات للأعلى نحو*
*الغطاء مما يعطي جرياناً مطلقاً وفقداناً بسيطاً في ضغط الماء، أما في حالة الإغلاق فإن البوابات تستقر على*
*وجهي جسم الصمام*​​
*. أما الأسباب الرئيسة لعدم الإغلاق المحكم للبوابات فهي اهتراء الوجوه والأسطح أو استقرارمواد تحت البوابة.*

*أنواع الصمامات البوابية
يمكن تصنيف أنواع الصمامات البوابية في أنظمة المياه إلى نوعين*​*
*​*
: أولهما الصمام البوابي ذو الساق الصاعدة​​​*
*(Rising Stem RS) وثانيهما الصمام ذو الساق غير الصاعدة (Non-Rising Stem NRS) ويسمى النوع الأول كما في الشكل 2المسمار اللولبي الخارجي والمقرن لوجود مسمار لولبي ظاهر يبرز فوق غطاء الصمام، ويستخدم هذا النوع في محطات الضخ بشكل شائع حيث تستغل ميزة القدرة الفورية على معرفة كونالصمام مغلقاً أو مفتوحاً بمجرد النظر إلى وضع المسمار اللولبي.*
*لا يمكن استخدام الصمام اللولبي الخارجي والمقرن في الأماكن التي تسمح للأوساخ بالدخول إلى مسننات المسماراللولبي، ولذا فإن جميع الصمامات التي تدفن يجب أن تكون من النوع الآخر، ففي الصمام ذي الساق غيرالصاعدة ينزل المسمار اللولبي في آلية الصمام، كما أن محور التشغيل موجود ومحكم الإغلاق في أعلى الصمامعند الغطاء، وهنالك تصاميم أُخرى متوفرة لهذا النوع تستخدم فيها قواعد مرنة من المطاط أو المواد الاصطناعية*​*
*​*
الأُخرى، وتتميز هذه الصمامات بسهولة تشغيلها ووجود قابلية إغلاق أفضل من النوع القديم. ويبين الشكل 3مقطعاً لهذا النوع من الصمامات.​*

*

*
*شكل 1*
*كانت الأنواع القديمة من الصمامات مجهزة بحشيات كتلك التي كانت تستخدم على محاور المضخات وهذا النوع*
*من الحشيات كان بحاجة إلى تزييت مستمر إضافة إلى عمليات المعايرة لمنع تسرب المياه*​
​
*. أما الصمامات الحديثة*
​*فهي مجهزة بحشيات دائرية ليست بحاجة إلى صيانة في معظم الأحيان آما في الشكل 4الصمامات البوابية المستخدمة في أنظمة توزيع المياهتُستخدم معظم الصمامات البوابية في أنظمة توزيع المياه لعزل أجزاء من نظام التوزيع ولكن بعض الأنواعالأُخرى من الصمامات الخاصة تُستخدم بشكل متكرر أيضاً.*​
​*صمامات الإطفاء المساعدة*​*
*​*
: وهي مشابهة من الداخل للصمامات البوابية ولكن جسم الصمام له شفة خاصة في​*
*جانب واحد لربطه مباشرة مع محبس الإطفاء. *​ 
​*صمامات الثَقب: وهي أيضاً مشابهة من الداخل ولكن لها شفة خاصة لوصلها بأداة الثقب على شكل تي وكذلك*
*لوصلها بماكنة الثقب*​

​*الصمامات البوابية الأُفقية*​*
*​*
: وتشبه إلى حد آبير الصمامات الأُخرى باستثناء أنها مصممة لتوضع على جانب واحد​*
*وهي متوفرة بقياسات أكبر من *​​
*16 إنشاً ( 400 ملم). إن إحدى مزايا هذا التصميم أن آلية تشغيله لا تستدعي رفع*
*الوزن كاملاً*​​
*. ويجب أن تستخدم هذه الصمامات على خطوط التوزيع ذات الأقطار الكبيرة المدفونة على عمق قليل*
*حيث إن استخدام الصمامات البوابية العمودية يؤدي لظهور نظام التشغيل على السطح، آكما أن بعض الصمامات*​*مجهزة بمجار خاصة في جسم الصمام تجري عليها عجلات معدنية لتسهيل الحركة كما في الشكل 5 ومزودة *
*بكاشطات لإزالة الشوائب والمواد الغريبة من المجرى*​*
*​*
. وهناك نوع آخر هو صمام القرص المتدحرج وفيه تحل الاقراص نفسها مكان العجلات.​*

*

*
*شكل 3 شكل 2*
*




*​ 
*



*
*شكل 5*
*الصمامات التحويلية*​*
*​*
: إن هذا النوع يندرج عادة تحت الصمامات البوابية الكبيرة، وإذا وجد الضغط على جانب​​​*
*واحد فقط للصمام البوابي الكبير فإن الضغط على البوابات قد يجعل فتح الصمام صعباً إذا لم يكن مستحيلاً*​​
*.*
​*ويستخدم الصمام التحويلي لإدخال المياه إلى الخط الرئيس غير المضغوط لمعادلة الضغط على جانبي البوابات*
*وبذلك يمكن تشغيل الصمام*​
​
*.*


*منقول*​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​


----------



## eng.ahmed.ali (30 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير . ومنتظرين باقي الانواع


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (1 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا يا عبير على الموضوع الجميل دة


----------



## رائد ميكانيك (1 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا على هذا الوضوع الجميل ولكن هل هناك صمام يكون شامل للمواصفات الجيدة وباقل كلفة او هل يمكن ان نصمم صمام يكون ضمن المواصفات الفنية ويكون قليل الكلفة ام غير ممكن


----------



## engr.amin (1 أكتوبر 2009)

eng.ahmed.ali قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير . ومنتظرين باقي الانواع


 جزاك الله كل خير . ..................


----------



## ولد العود (20 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكوره ياهندسه


----------



## انور الفيتورى (27 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا للمهندسه الفاضله عبير على المعلومات الثمينه ونرغب لوسمحتى معلومات عن صيانه الصمامات


----------



## عبير عبد الرحمن (27 أكتوبر 2009)




----------



## ahmedzhelmy (28 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا يا باشمهندسة على هذا الموضوع ، والجمال بهذا الموضوع بأنه مزود بالأشكال التوضيحية.
بارك الله فيك .. يا أنشط مهندسة بالمنتدى.
تقبل تحياتي ،،
د.أحمد زكي


----------



## د.محبس (29 أكتوبر 2009)

بحق محاضرة جيدة جدا عن الصمامات


----------



## dummy (29 أكتوبر 2009)

*شكرا على الموضوع*


----------



## عبير عبد الرحمن (29 أكتوبر 2009)

الشكر لله وحده


----------



## wmnm2010 (29 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## خالد العجوز (14 مارس 2010)

ارجوا موافاتي عن الصمامات البترولية و استخداماتها و تصنيفها و طرق الاختيار


----------



## nasir4791 (14 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng-moh06 (14 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خير على هذا الموضوع المفيد,,,


----------



## م.أبوبكر الفيتوري (24 مارس 2010)

شكرا علي الموضوع المهم بالنسبة للمهندسن الميكانيكين ...


----------



## محمد ابوالدرداء (24 مارس 2010)

مشــــــــكــور


----------



## talalzarouf (24 مارس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## سعد مقلد (27 مارس 2010)

*مش لاقي كلام حلو انت احلي من اي كلام*

:12:والله لساني يعجز عن الشكر الف مليون شكر بجد افدتنا:59::31:


----------



## عبير عبد الرحمن (28 مارس 2010)

*




شكراااااااااااااااا للجميع*​


----------



## kindheart186 (16 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ahmed malik (22 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## صقر في اعالي السما (5 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكوره يا عبير كثيرا.......


----------



## محمود كسبان (25 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------

